
Show HN: BoardingBot sends TestFlight invites - burgalon
https://boardingbot.boorgle.com/
======
burgalon
This bot will help you send TestFlight invites through your App's Facebook
page. This way you can create a good seed of beta testers and increase the
volume of beta testers

